

A Canvas Experiment - edw519
http://tomtheisen.com/spread/

======
icey
I didn't realize it at first, but you can click on it as well.

------
niyazpk
This looks very good. I think the fade option should be set by default. Can
you make a screensaver or something with this stuff? I would definitely use
that.

------
mhotchen
Try setting it to spawn a new tree every 1 or 2 frames; you get some amazing
patterns around the outside.

Performance is good on Safari, even after a few minutes and fade turned off.

~~~
robin_reala
Canvas is a bitmap drawing field. The browser actually has to do less work
with fade turned off, and performance won’t degrade with time running.

~~~
mhotchen
Thanks, I had no idea; I've only ever done animation in flash and—without
thinking about it—made the assumption that canvas would also be vector based.
Knowing this is going to be really useful at some point, so again, thanks.

~~~
robin_reala
You can of course work with vectors on the web as well by using SVG. Well, if
you ignore IE, but then you’d be ignoring it by using canvas :) They’re both
good at their own field. SVG gives you the doctree and accessibility, canvas
raw speed and bitmap tricks.

------
hussong
Flux Capacitor Fluxing.

------
geuis
It runs very well on the iPhone 3gs

